# Vorstellung: Siebenwind UO Rollenspielshard



## 7wind (27. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hallo! Wir möchten euch hier und heute unser Spiel Siebenwind vorstellen und euch ganz herzlich einladen, doch mal reinzuschauen und mitzuspielen!

Wer sind wir? Siebenwind ist ein 1999 gegründeter *kostenloser* Rollenspielserver auf der Basis der Engine von UltimaOnline und hat sich in den letzten 18 Jahren kontinuierlich weiter entwickelt. Obwohl die Spieler und der Staff natürlich wechseln, kann der Shard auf eine lange Rollenspielgeschichte zurückblicken, d.h. die aktuelle Lage im Spiel ist das direkte Resultat der Ereignisse, die in den letzten Jahren von den Spielern und dem Staff voran getrieben wurden.

Aber bevor wir darüber reden, was Siebenwind rollenspieltechnisch zu bieten hat, möchten wir den Elefanten im Raum adressieren: Die Engine die wir benutzen.

_"UltimaOnline? Ist das nicht total veraltet?" _

Ja und Nein. Natürlich ist die Engine von UO grafisch nicht mit modernen MMORPGs zu vergleichen, sie eignet sich aber trotzdem hervorragend für Rollenspiel, denn der isometrische Blickwinkel (schräg von oben) erlaubt es sehr gut zu erkennen, wer was gesagt oder emotet hat. UltimaOnline erlaubt es selbstverständliche Interkationen im Spiel darzustellen, die von vielen anderen MMOs nicht ermöglicht werden, z.B. die Waffe tatsächlich auf den Boden zu werfen um sich zu ergeben! Deshalb halten wir auch weiterhin an dieser Engine fest, die wir natürlich durch neue Gumps und eine wunderschöne Map verbessert haben.

Anders gesagt: Lasst euch von der Grafik nicht abschrecken, denn diese ermöglicht schlichtweg ein tolles Rollenspielerlebnis!

*Was bieten wir rollenspieltechnisch?*

Bei uns wird Rollenspiel groß geschrieben. Jeder Charakter hat einen eigenen Hintergrund und entwickelt seine eigene Geschichte im Laufe seiner Spielzeit. Wir erlauben keine OOC (Out of character) Gespräche im Spiel und Handlungen des Charakters müssen im Einklang mit seiner Persönlichkeit und Entwicklung stehen, damit das Spiel überzeugend bleibt.

*Götterhintergrund*

Siebenwind ist in einen einmaligen Hintergrund eingebetet. Dieser orientiert sich an einem epischen Götterkonflikt zwischen den vier "guten" Göttern Bellum, Vitama, Astrael und Morsan und dem finstern Gott Angamon, der zugleich der Sohn von Bellum und Vitama ist. Siebenwind selbst eine Insel auf der Welt Tare und wurde von uralten Prophezeiungen als Insel des Schicksals bezeichnet, denn hier soll sich der Götterkrieg letztendlich entscheiden. Ausgrabungen und Ereignisse auf der Insel in den letzten 18 Jahren unterstützen das, denn in den uralten Ruinen vergangener Zivilisationen wurden Artefakte, Texte und letzte Überlebende gefunden und beständig tobt hier der Konflikt zwischen den Anhängern der Viere und Angamons.

*Politischer Hintergrund*

Gleichzeitig ist Siebenwind Teil des Königsreiches Galadon-Heredon, das jedoch in den letzten zehn Jahren zunehmend instabiler geworden ist. So haben sich die Wüstenvölker Endophals unabhängig erklärt und einige der Großfürsten Galadons haben ihren eigenen König ausgerufen und befinden sich im Krieg gegen den König Hilgorad von Galadon. Zusätzlich gibt es mehr oder weniger unabhängige Völker wie die des hohen Nordens, die Nortraven; die Bewohner der Tiefen, die Zwerge und natürlich die Völker der Elfen um ein paar zu nennen. Auf Siebenwind sind alle diese Rassen und Fraktionen vertreten und befinden sich auch oft im Konflikt miteinander, selbst wenn sie zusammen halten müssen um den dunklen Scharen Angamons die Stirn zu bieten.

*Spieler machen das Spiel*

Im Rahmen dieser Spannungsfelder bewegen sich die Spieler auf Siebenwind. Wir bieten eine große Auswahl an Klassen (verschiedene Kriegerklassen, Magierklassen, Geweihte, Handwerker bis hin zu Musikern und Dieben) innerhalb der unterschiedlichen Rassen. Gleichzeitig kann der Spieler im Rahmen des Rollenspiels seines Charakters die Zugehörigkeit zu den verschiedenen Fraktionen und Religionen auswählen. Diene in der Armee der Baronie? Werde Magister der königlichen Magierakademie? Bilde ein Handelsimperium und häufe riesigen Reichtum an? Oder werde ein Meister der schwarzen Magie und unterwerfe Dämonen deinem Willen? Oder werde Barde und kritisiere die Mächtigen der Insel mit deinen Texten? All das ist möglich. Ausserdem können Spieler auch hohe Ränge in der Spielwelt erreichen! Der Lehensherr der Baronie ist beispielsweise ein Spielercharakter, der von anderen in diese Position gewählt wurde und damit enormes Einflusspotential auf die Geschichte hat. Natürlich erlaubt dies auch politische Intrigen, um solche Positionen zu erreichen oder jemanden in diesen Positionen zu stürzen.

*Unsere Features*

Ich möchte euch nicht mit technischen Details erschlagen, dieser Post wird sowieso schon zu lang! Aber wir entwickeln die Engine von UltimaOnline beständig weiter und bieten großartige Features. Zum Beispiel:
- ein eigenes Kriegersystem, das es erlaubt sich auf spezifische Manöver und Waffen zu spezialisieren um mehr Optionen im Kampf haben,
- ein Aufwertungssystem für Waffen durch die Verwendung seltener Materialien,
- umfangreiche Möglichkeiten für Spieler eigene Häuser zu besitzen und kreativ einzurichten,
- ein umfangreiches Rassen/Klassensystem mit Aufstiegsklassen für Krieger und Magier,
- eigenes Questsystem das auch Handwerker anspricht,
- Gildenitems und ein dazu gehörendes Gildenverwaltungssystem das komplett IG bedient werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zusätzlich verfügen wir rollenspieltechnisch über einen zusammenhängenden Weltenplot, bei dem unsere Spielleiter auch nicht davor zurück schrecken große Veränderungen in der Spielwelt anzustoßen. Beispielsweise wurde das Großreich Galadon-Heredon, welches die ersten 15 Jahre des Shards eine hegemonische Vormachstellung auf Tare hatte, nun durch internen Zwist aufgespalten und an den Rand des Ruins gebracht. Diese Veränderungen des Hintergrundes betreffen auch die politsche Situation auf Siebenwind, was mitunter auch einer der Gründe ist, warum sich unsere Landkarte immer weiter entwickelt. So wurde z.B. die ehemalige Hauptstadt der Insel, Falkensee, im letzten Konflik vollständig zerstört und existiert nur noch als Ruine.

*Betretet die Welt von Siebenwind*

Von daher möchten wir euch nochmal herzlich einladen, die Welt von Siebenwind zu betreten und bei uns mitzuspielen! Auf unserer Webseite findet ihr die Möglichkeit das Spiel herunter zu laden, einen Account und dann direkt einen Charakter zu erstellen. Am besten schaut ihr gleich mal rein!

Mehr Informationen zum Spiel gibt es sowohl auf unserer Homepage, als auch auf Facebook und Twitter.



Siebenwind | MMORPG | Die Welt des Rollenspiels! - Die Welt des Rollenspiels!

http://www.clker.com/cliparts/Q/i/m/K/Y/C/facebook-icon-th.png https://cdn4.iconfinder.com/data/icons/bettericons/354/twitter-circle-128.png


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2017)

Ich habe zwar keine Zeit mehr für MMORPGs, finds aber schön, dass anscheinend UO noch nicht ganz tot ist.
War wohl mein längstes Abo


Wünsch euch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juni 2017)

Hmm, ich hatte mich vor zehn Jahren oder so mal bei Siebenwind beworben. Allerdings wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, dass meine ca. 1 - 2 Seiten lange Charakter-Vorstellung viel zu kurz war und mind. zehn Seiten hätten umfassen müssen. Ist das heute immer noch so?


----------



## 7wind (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo Spiritogre,
das ist längst nicht mehr so. Es gibt mehrere Optionen, u.A. kann jeder einen menschlichen Abenteurer ganz ohne Charstory erstellen um mal ins Spiel reinzuschnuppern. Für die anderen Rassen- und Klassen ist eine kurze Story nötig, aber 1-2 Seiten reichen da aus.

LG
Hagen von Siebenwind


----------



## 7wind (27. Juni 2017)

Und wenn ihr mal reinschauen wollt: Lupus Nox hat eine kleine Videoreihe auf Youtube über Siebenwind gemacht. Achtung: Die Videos sind teilweise sehr lang, zeigen aber sehr viel vom Spiel!

Ein Interview über den Shard

Begehung der Map

Eine Spielerqueste

LG
Hagen von Siebenwind


----------



## 7wind (30. Juni 2017)

Moin,
hier noch ein kleines Beispiel von einem Event, dass gestern Abend stattfand. Die Streitkräfte der Kirche, der Baronie, der Magierakademie und andere rückten aus, um die ehemalige Abtei Valdeforth aus den Händen der dunklen Paladine zu befreien. Dazu war es natürlich notwendig, dass die Streitkräfte sich durch das Ödland kämpften und gleichzeitig ein Boot mitschleppten, welches sie dann benutzten um den Hafen der Abtei einzunehmen. Letztendlich zogen die dunklen Paladine es vor, den Kampf zu meiden wobei dies sicherlich nicht das Ende des Krieges ist.

Unsere Abenteurergruppe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir überwinden die Brücke zum Ödland:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben die Tore der Abtei geöffnet und dringen ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Streiter des göttlichen ewigen Heeres erscheint. Er erwartet die Anführerin der Tardukai zum Duell um die Festung, doch diese ist geflohen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

